

Checking in on the progress towards Artificial Intelligence - hhm
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/12/checking-in-on.html

======
fauigerzigerk
He he, but if the makers of that CyberLover don't realise that the "personal
details" they harvest from chat rooms are actually 99 % lies and 1 % wishful
thinking, they should have their own intelligence checked using something
other than a Turing test :-)

But seriously, even if that bot tricks some (small) percentage of people into
thinking that they're talking to a real person, that isn't passing the Turing
test.

